# Blue eyed boer buck



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm sure it will eventually all turn dark but his eyes are so pretty. It's greenish around the outside and around the pupil is blue. I've never seen anything like this in a boer before.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh my
I think k that if they have blue eyes that are not able to be shown or something like that witch is unfair. However he is so pretty


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Aww how cute. Love his little pink tail.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

He's a commercial buck that I'll be selling. He probably won't be shown but his eyes prolly won't stay that color.. He is the best kid born here so far. His brothers aren't far behind but they are a little smaller.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

You know how the pigment of a boers tale depends on the percentage or the other way around? How come he has an all pink take and one of his brothers is completely dark? They are 75%.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What an adorable fella!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cutie!!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

DappledBoers said:


> You know how the pigment of a boers tale depends on the percentage or the other way around? How come he has an all pink take and one of his brothers is completely dark? They are 75%.
> View attachment 80604


I never had heard of that tale.

I know that we have some FB that doesn't have very dark pigment on their tails, while some % have there full tail black.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

He is really cute!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Blue eyes are disqualified in boer shows and I'm not sure but I don't think they can be registered either because its against the breed character 

Just out of curiosity where are you located I just saw a blue eyed buckling very similar to him for sale 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cute! Even if he was FB/showable I don't think his eye color would be a problem. A blue eyed Boer is a DQ in the show ring, yes, but that eye doesn't look all that blue to me... 

% goats often have *bad* (aka not enough) pigment, but there are plenty of FB Boers with bad pigment too. My best FB doe has had only 75% pigmentation most of her life. She had about 50% pigmentation until she was about 8 months old and was DQ'd at one show for that reason. Your light tailed guy might have his pigment come in 100%. Only time will tell.  My doe with 75% pigment will probably pass that on to some of her kids. It is a genetic thing just like bad teats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He is adorable, but 100% not blue eyed. Those are just baby eyes that will fade to normal brown/gold.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

DappledBoers said:


> He's a commercial buck that I'll be selling. He probably won't be shown but his eyes prolly won't stay that color.. He is the best kid born here so far. His brothers aren't far behind but they are a little smaller.


I have had 2 boer kids born with blue eyes. They were sold at 7 months old and both had blue eyes. So it is very possible that they will stay blue.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

midlothianffa said:


> Blue eyes are disqualified in boer shows and I'm not sure but I don't think they can be registered either because its against the breed character
> 
> Just out of curiosity where are you located I just saw a blue eyed buckling very similar to him for sale
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I'm in Michigan.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I also have a commercial doe that is 4 years old with blue eyes. Not a bright blue like you see in Nigi's. Only one of the kids I had with blue eyes was hers. The other both dam and sire had brown eyes. It must have come from a grandparent somewhere. He was stunning his head color was almost black and those blue eyes seemed to glow....


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pigment will come with age. I had a lot of Boer kids born with no pigment that blackened up by the time they were weaned at 6 months of age.

You guys eyes almost look hazel.


----------

